# Moving to Cyprus - the plan



## fiftyeuroyours (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi folks,

I am preparing for a move to Cyprus in the next 3 months or so (depends on a few factors this end). I've never really done anything like this before (in terms of the move) so I thought I'd run through my - very brief - outline for you good people here before I start filling in the details.

1. First off, I'll plan a trip (in the region of 1m) out to Cyprus and do a bit of exploring; rent a car and talk to agents. I want to find a long-term letting that accepts pets (I'll be bringing my Dog with me for the eventual move, the hound will stay with my parents for this trip).

Questions :
* How easy will it be to secure a tenancy at this stage?
* Do I need to register as an ARC (self-employed) within 8 days of the tenancy agreement?
* Do I need a Cypriot bank account to do any of these?

2. Once I have found a place to rent, it is then a case of getting all of my stuff shipped over (including car). I anticipate I'll have plenty of space left over from a 20ft container, and infact this may be too big. I mention it though because I think I can plonk the car _and_ my belongings in it.

* Any recommendations of firms that can help with this? Guide on price?

(I think the dog will still be in the UK by this time, I don't fancy having to collect the dog from the airport in Cyprus and not have my car to drive him home. The dog is waiting for his blood test after the rabies jab now, and I have used the calculator that I found somewhere and estimate the duty on my car to be around 300 euros.)

* Question for anyone who has gone down the container route themselves, how are the logistics handled between house and dockyard - on both sides? Do they drop it outside my place here and pick it up, or do I rent a van and cart all my stuff to the container at the dockyards? What about at the other end?

3. My container and I are reunited in Cyprus (preferably outside by new place) and I have for all intents "moved in". At this stage I intend to:

- apply for a residency permit
- apply for a social security number
- organise the utilities in my new place
- get the dog shipped over

* I understand that it's recommended to get a Green Card for the car - anyone done this?

* Anyone got an idea of costs for shipping the dog?

* I anticipate the utilities will just be a case of changing the name on the existing arrangements? Do I need a Cypriot bank account here?

* One thing that is pretty important is that I get a good quality (fast) broadband connection - anyone think this will be a problem?

4. By this stage I think all the major things have been done (unless I am missing something?). Next on the list to organise is

- health insurance
- contents insurance (maybe / maybe not)
- register with the local authorities for "council tax" or equivalent.

and

5. that's about it I think!

So, can any of you that have actually taken the plunge and done it give me any pointers/ Have I missed anything major?

The last query I have as about money; I have seen on websites (won't post the link in case its against the rules) that have 2/3 bedroom villa's going for anywhere between 500 - 700 euro's per month. Is this a realistic price?

I am a single guy and have a ballpark figure of 1500 euro's per month after tax. I work from home in the UK and will continue to do the same thing over in Cyprus - am I being woefully inaccurate? I tend not to go out alot and like to keep myself to myself.

(If it makes any difference, I have already paid tax on all this money here in the UK, and don't anticipate earning anything in Cyprus until I've explored the tax implications)


Thanks everyone


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Here are some answers to a few of your questions.

1. You should be able to find a place to rent on your trip. It would be useful to open up a Cypriot bank account at this time. You do not need to have an address in Cyprus to get a Cypriot bank account. Most banks will give you an account in Euros, USD, or GBP - your choice.

2. I moved my household from the US to Cyprus this past August. The moving company I used sorted out most things. They packed the container, loaded it on the ship and coordinated with an agency in Cyprus to unload and unpack it. They gave me an ETA for the shipment. It was off by about 2 weeks (later than they told me). Once the container arrives in Cyprus, you will be contacted by the shipping agent to go to customs (I had to go to Larnaca at the old airport) to sign some papers. I had to provide lots of documents (may be different for you because you are from an EU country) proving that I was making a permanent move to Cyprus. The process was very simple. A few days later the container was delivered to my front door. We had to wait for the customs agent to arrive before breaking the seal and unloading the container. They unloaded the entire container in one afternoon - it was chaos! But they need to get the container back to the port ASAP because the shipping company is paying rent on it. Then they came back the next day and helped me unpack and assemble furniture. The services provided are all what you negotiate with the moving company. You may have some other things to do because you are bringing a car with you. I did not bring a car.

3. You do not have to wait until you shipment arrives to apply for residency. You can start as soon as you arrive. Go to the local immigration office and they will sort you out.

Utilities - you will have to go to the electric board to have the account put in your name. Water is done at the village council office. You can set up standing orders at your bank to have them pay these bills. Take the necessary info from the council and electricity board to your bank. Alternately, you can pay them each time they come do. I find the standing orders to be quite convenient.

4. You need to have health insurance to apply for residency. So that is one of the things you should do first.

2/3 bedroom villas for 500-700 Euros/month is realistic. All depends on the location. I have friends who are renting a 3-bedroom villa in Frenaros for 500 Euros a month. It is brand new.

Hope some of this helps. Since I am not from the UK, I can't answer UK-specific questions relating to moving to Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miss Daisy Quote
You need to have health insurance to apply for residency. So that is one of the things you should do first. Unquote.

This probably applies to USA citizens but EU citizens are covered by the EHIC in the beginning so it isnt urgent to get health insurance immediately.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

These are a couple of useful links concerning your dog
Cyprus Airways rules
Cyprus Airways - Pet Travel

DEFRA
Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme - pets routes


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Miss Daisy said:


> Here are some answers to a few of your questions.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


Hi. Miss Daisy,

Just curious which company you used for your move from the US... My wife & I hope to move from California soon. I have had several quotes in the region of $11-15K for door-to-door.

Did you have 20ft or 40ft container...? I'm borderline between 20ft/40ft but I'm not sure how they would cope with a 40ft container being delivered to some of the properties in Cyprus.

Finally, how long did it take ?

Thanks
Terry


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

totorama said:


> Hi. Miss Daisy,
> 
> Just curious which company you used for your move from the US... My wife & I hope to move from California soon. I have had several quotes in the region of $11-15K for door-to-door.
> 
> ...


I got several quotes and used LaRosa Del Monte (I am not affiliated with this company at all). They have offices all over the US and since I moved from FL, it was very convenient (they have offices in Orlando and Miami). They were great!

Their agent in Cyprus was OrbitCY (I am not affliated with this company either).

I used a 40ft container. Filled it a little over 2 thirds. Would have put in more but the mover ran out of boxes - they have to box everything. So I left all my terracotta planters in FL. I too was worried about maneuvering a 40' container in Cyprus but it was no problem.

From my house in FL to my house in Frenaros, it took 2 months. They did have to store my things at their warehouse for about a week and a half because of the date that the cargo ship sailed. I ended up sleeping on an air mattress in an empty house in Cyprus waiting for the container to arrive.

Your quotes sound reasonable. I paid around $11k for the move, door to door.

My only issues were that the guys packing up stuff in FL were from Columbia and the Dominican Republic and labeled all my boxes in Spanish. I know a little Spanish but I could not figure out some of the labels when unpacking so boxes ended up in the wrong rooms. When they unloaded in Cyprus, there were 6 men doing the unloading and I just couldn't keep up with trying to direct them, tracking inventory, and translating Spanish. It all sounds funny now but it was crazy when they did the unloading. And it had to be the hottest day in August that they did the unloading.

I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about moving to Cyprus from the US. I have found very little info specific to US citizens moving to Cyprus so I have learned by doing. What information I did find was often incomplete and I ended up with a few nice little surprises along the way. I made the move on my own - no other family members and no employer assisting. Just me and my cat. I have yet to meet another American in Cyprus.

Right now I am struggling with getting my FL driver's license transferred to a Cypriot one. I have made 3 attempts - first, I was missing a document (my fault), second time I was told I had to wait another month, third time their computers were down. I am trying to get them to accept my motorcycle endorsement. It's my impression that they are not used to seeing US licenses. My license says Class E on the top and then on the bottom it says "Safe Driver", "Organ Donor", and "Motorcycle also". Because it does not say motorcycle right next to Class E they seem to think the motorcycle endorsement cannot be transferred. So I am going to ask again - hopefully a different person will say yes. They also seemed very concerned that manual was not specified on my license. I guess in the UK if you get a driver's license for a manual transmission, you are allowed to drive manual and automatic. But if you get a license using an automatic transmission, you are not allowed to drive a manual and it will say so on your license. I explained this to the man at the transportation office - that it is not like this in the US. I also told him that I was one of the few American women who prefers to drive a manual - I've driven manual all my life. He seemed satisfied. Getting my alien registration was easier than transferring my driver's license - never expected that!


----------



## fiftyeuroyours (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow thanks for the replies everyone 

So...

* getting a tenancy should be straightforward even without a Cypriot bank account, and even then a Cypriot bank account is easy to set up anyway (I understand there is a barclays there, and I bank with barclays in the UK, which could prove helpful)

* I can apply for my residency earlier than I expected... but I think I can leave it for 3 months after my ARC

* Given this, and my european status, I will probably leave the health insurance until the end of this 3 month window is approaching.

* Rents in the region of 500 - 700 are realistic, although it obviously depends on location. It if difficult for me to say which region I would prefer without having done proper investigations. I would be willing to compromise on location for an improvement in facilities, but of course this is for the agent and I to discuss.

* Cyprus Airways and Thomson are able to carry the hound, but unless someone has direct experience of it I'll just have to ask them for a quote.

* The ETA of container arriving being off by two weeks is a little concerning, but I assume (foolishly or not) that a container from southampton (or wherever) is a little more routine than from the states, and so delays like this are less likely. Having read some other threads here, it does seem likely that I'll go with a 20 footer and bung absolutely everything in (meaning I can look at unfurnished places too).

* If I can secure a place, say for 600 euros per month, is there any tax to pay on that? Or does that leave me with 1500 - 600 = 900 euros per month for utilities/food/etc..... and is this enough?

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fiftyeuroyours said:


> Wow thanks for the replies everyone
> 
> So...
> 
> ...


You should be ok with 900 per month if you are not the sort of person who likes to go out for meals twice a week.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

You will probably have to spend some extras at first, but when you are settled and find your way around, you will find the cheaper places to eat and shop. Steer clear of the bright lights.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

totorama said:


> Hi. Miss Daisy,
> 
> Just curious which company you used for your move from the US... My wife & I hope to move from California soon. I have had several quotes in the region of $11-15K for door-to-door.
> 
> ...


We paid $3,500 for a 20 ft. container for door to port. It was from our home in MD to Limassol port. We packed and loaded then we just had to arrange the customs clearing and delivery once it arrived in Cyprus. It was a company called UPakWeShip. I also know another person from VA who used them to move to Cyprus. We were both really happy with them, but I don't know if they operate out of CA. Just thought you may want to know for a comparison. 

I would bring as much as you can. Things are way more expensive in Cyprus as you probably know. But, many household items seem way oversized here once they are in the house. Our bedroom set which was average US size was a squeeze in our Paphos home.


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> We paid $3,500 for a 20 ft. container for door to port. It was from our home in MD to Limassol port. We packed and loaded then we just had to arrange the customs clearing and delivery once it arrived in Cyprus. It was a company called UPakWeShip. I also know another person from VA who used them to move to Cyprus. We were both really happy with them, but I don't know if they operate out of CA. Just thought you may want to know for a comparison.
> 
> I would bring as much as you can. Things are way more expensive in Cyprus as you probably know. But, many household items seem way oversized here once they are in the house. Our bedroom set which was average US size was a squeeze in our Paphos home.



Cleo, Thanks for that... 

I did get a quote from UPakWeShip a few months ago after you sent me this info back in October.. The quote was $5163 for a 40ft Container door to port.. I was a bit unsure about having to document everything that was in the container and the potential problems of getting customs clearance in the Port of Limassol. So maybe I should get the professionals to do the complete job door-to-door, but thats a lot more money of cause. 

Also, I was told I need a 'ship-to' address before the container can leave CA. Hmmm.. Not sure how I get around that one as I will not have an address in Cyprus until we actually get there and sort out a permanent property that we will be living in. I was banking on 6-8 weeks while the container was on the high-seas to find a property.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

totorama said:


> Cleo, Thanks for that...
> 
> I did get a quote from UPakWeShip a few months ago after you sent me this info back in October.. The quote was $5163 for a 40ft Container door to port.. I was a bit unsure about having to document everything that was in the container and the potential problems of getting customs clearance in the Port of Limassol. So maybe I should get the professionals to do the complete job door-to-door, but thats a lot more money of cause.
> 
> Also, I was told I need a 'ship-to' address before the container can leave CA. Hmmm.. Not sure how I get around that one as I will not have an address in Cyprus until we actually get there and sort out a permanent property that we will be living in. I was banking on 6-8 weeks while the container was on the high-seas to find a property.


I am sure you could arrange storage facilities with the local agent in Limassol.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> Cleo, Thanks for that...
> 
> I did get a quote from UPakWeShip a few months ago after you sent me this info back in October.. The quote was $5163 for a 40ft Container door to port.. I was a bit unsure about having to document everything that was in the container and the potential problems of getting customs clearance in the Port of Limassol. So maybe I should get the professionals to do the complete job door-to-door, but thats a lot more money of cause.
> 
> Also, I was told I need a 'ship-to' address before the container can leave CA. Hmmm.. Not sure how I get around that one as I will not have an address in Cyprus until we actually get there and sort out a permanent property that we will be living in. I was banking on 6-8 weeks while the container was on the high-seas to find a property.


Terry if you arrange something with the shippers for possible storage in case it takes a little longer than 6-8 weeks to finalise a deal with a property then you will at least have an address to ship your container to even if it is not needed.

Hope you and Pam are doing OK

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

totorama said:


> Cleo, Thanks for that...
> 
> I did get a quote from UPakWeShip a few months ago after you sent me this info back in October.. The quote was $5163 for a 40ft Container door to port.. I was a bit unsure about having to document everything that was in the container and the potential problems of getting customs clearance in the Port of Limassol. So maybe I should get the professionals to do the complete job door-to-door, but thats a lot more money of cause.
> 
> Also, I was told I need a 'ship-to' address before the container can leave CA. Hmmm.. Not sure how I get around that one as I will not have an address in Cyprus until we actually get there and sort out a permanent property that we will be living in. I was banking on 6-8 weeks while the container was on the high-seas to find a property.


Ah yes, I did tell you about it before! My memory is going! 

As far as I remember, you just need a physcial address but it does not necessarily need to be where it will be shipped to since they quote to the port anyway. My wife did all the labeling and numbering which was not too bad. We thought they would be more particular in the US and once it got to Cyprus, but no one even really paid any attention to it or how it was done. It was all very easy. Clearance was no problem in Limassol. Our biggest issue was the Russian guys who unpacked the truck once it got to the house. They broke stuff and were just careless.


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Terry if you arrange something with the shippers for possible storage in case it takes a little longer than 6-8 weeks to finalise a deal with a property then you will at least have an address to ship your container to even if it is not needed.
> 
> Hope you and Pam are doing OK
> 
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica we are doing OK, hopefully we will be over there soon. Hope to contact you before too long.


Sorry 'fiftyeuroyours' did not mean to hijack your thread. :focus:

Terry


----------

